# Ford 5610 Help



## t600 (Jan 31, 2011)

Hey guys, newbie here with some questions. To make a long story short I inherited my grandpas Ford 5610 after he passed away last July, I've helped him for years with his farm and have been driving the tractor since I was a kid. He bought it new and the only thing he's had to replace in all the years he's had it is the power steering cylinder that began leaking and finally blew. The tractor sat for a year or so while he was sick and wasn't ran. When I picked it up it ran perfectly and I used it maybe 3 hours or so before winter. Well I needed to use it a couple months ago and it started fine but the clutch was stuck and I couldn't get it in gear. I read on this forum how to unstick it and I finally got it broke loose by give it gas and quickly releasing while the bush hog was hooked up. Once it broke loose everything worked fine, you could feel a little bit of jerkiness while easing off the clutch and I just figured it was still rust on the clutch and would work itself out. I read about people making something to hold the clutch down to keep it from getting stuck again and I figured no more than I was using it I'd better do that. I took a belt and devised it where it held the clutch down while it was outside. Ok here's my problem. I got on it yesterday and when you let off the clutch to take off its VERY jerky....once the clutch is out everything is fine but until you let it all the way out its bad. You can literally see the back tires jerking forward. My neighbor asked me to use it to lift a concrete casing that he needed to put into the ground and it shook so bad I thought it was going to bust it with all the shaking going on. I forgot to mention its the standard 8 speed with 2 reverses...not sure the correct name of the transmission. I was curious if letting it sit with the belt holding the clutch in was actually bad for it or what I can do to get it back to pulling right. I do know that in all the years grandpa owned it the clutch has never stuck and the clutch take up has been smooth as silk. This is the first tractor i've owned so i'm kinda learning as I go but I thought someone could give me some advice on what could be the problem or something to try. My mind tells me that since it's been sitting awhile I should just run it to see if the problem goes away but right now i'm not sure if i'd be hurting it more than helping it. Thanks guys for any help you can give and I hope i've given enough information for you to figure out whats going on. Thanks again


----------



## Jerry/MT (Feb 11, 2010)

t600 said:


> Hey guys, newbie here with some questions. To make a long story short I inherited my grandpas Ford 5610 after he passed away last July, I've helped him for years with his farm and have been driving the tractor since I was a kid. He bought it new and the only thing he's had to replace in all the years he's had it is the power steering cylinder that began leaking and finally blew. The tractor sat for a year or so while he was sick and wasn't ran. When I picked it up it ran perfectly and I used it maybe 3 hours or so before winter. Well I needed to use it a couple months ago and it started fine but the clutch was stuck and I couldn't get it in gear. I read on this forum how to unstick it and I finally got it broke loose by give it gas and quickly releasing while the bush hog was hooked up. Once it broke loose everything worked fine, you could feel a little bit of jerkiness while easing off the clutch and I just figured it was still rust on the clutch and would work itself out. I read about people making something to hold the clutch down to keep it from getting stuck again and I figured no more than I was using it I'd better do that. I took a belt and devised it where it held the clutch down while it was outside. Ok here's my problem. I got on it yesterday and when you let off the clutch to take off its VERY jerky....once the clutch is out everything is fine but until you let it all the way out its bad. You can literally see the back tires jerking forward. My neighbor asked me to use it to lift a concrete casing that he needed to put into the ground and it shook so bad I thought it was going to bust it with all the shaking going on. I forgot to mention its the standard 8 speed with 2 reverses...not sure the correct name of the transmission. I was curious if letting it sit with the belt holding the clutch in was actually bad for it or what I can do to get it back to pulling right. I do know that in all the years grandpa owned it the clutch has never stuck and the clutch take up has been smooth as silk. This is the first tractor i've owned so i'm kinda learning as I go but I thought someone could give me some advice on what could be the problem or something to try. My mind tells me that since it's been sitting awhile I should just run it to see if the problem goes away but right now i'm not sure if i'd be hurting it more than helping it. Thanks guys for any help you can give and I hope i've given enough information for you to figure out whats going on. Thanks again


There is a freeplay adjustment that can be made on the clutch pedal to take up the slack due to wear. There should be 1.25- 1.50 inches of freeplay before you feel the pedal meet some resistance according to my Ford 10 Series spec book.. How high is the pedal before the clu,tch engages?

Using something to hold the clutch pedal down ALL THE WAY to keep the clutch from sticking is a good idea for those tractors that see occasional use and that should not harm anything.

The other possibility is that there might be some oil on the clutch that's causing some slip on engagemet. Get under the tractor and look for a small hole at the bottom of the bell housing with a cotter pin hanging down from it. It's possible a mud dauber or some bug has blocked this hole and it's not allowing any seal leakage to drain out the bottom. Clear that hole and catch any drainage so you can figure out if you have a seal leaking. If it is, it's either from the engine rear main seal or the transmission input shaft seal.


----------



## Jerry/MT (Feb 11, 2010)

t600 said:


> Hey guys, newbie here with some questions. To make a long story short I inherited my grandpas Ford 5610 after he passed away last July, I've helped him for years with his farm and have been driving the tractor since I was a kid. He bought it new and the only thing he's had to replace in all the years he's had it is the power steering cylinder that began leaking and finally blew. The tractor sat for a year or so while he was sick and wasn't ran. When I picked it up it ran perfectly and I used it maybe 3 hours or so before winter. Well I needed to use it a couple months ago and it started fine but the clutch was stuck and I couldn't get it in gear. I read on this forum how to unstick it and I finally got it broke loose by give it gas and quickly releasing while the bush hog was hooked up. Once it broke loose everything worked fine, you could feel a little bit of jerkiness while easing off the clutch and I just figured it was still rust on the clutch and would work itself out. I read about people making something to hold the clutch down to keep it from getting stuck again and I figured no more than I was using it I'd better do that. I took a belt and devised it where it held the clutch down while it was outside. Ok here's my problem. I got on it yesterday and when you let off the clutch to take off its VERY jerky....once the clutch is out everything is fine but until you let it all the way out its bad. You can literally see the back tires jerking forward. My neighbor asked me to use it to lift a concrete casing that he needed to put into the ground and it shook so bad I thought it was going to bust it with all the shaking going on. I forgot to mention its the standard 8 speed with 2 reverses...not sure the correct name of the transmission. I was curious if letting it sit with the belt holding the clutch in was actually bad for it or what I can do to get it back to pulling right. I do know that in all the years grandpa owned it the clutch has never stuck and the clutch take up has been smooth as silk. This is the first tractor i've owned so i'm kinda learning as I go but I thought someone could give me some advice on what could be the problem or something to try. My mind tells me that since it's been sitting awhile I should just run it to see if the problem goes away but right now i'm not sure if i'd be hurting it more than helping it. Thanks guys for any help you can give and I hope i've given enough information for you to figure out whats going on. Thanks again


There is a freeplay adjustment that can be made on the clutch pedal to take up the slack due to wear. There should be 1.25- 1.50 inches of freeplay before you feel the pedal meet some resistance according to my Ford 10 Series spec book.To adjust you'll need to lengthen the the rod that the clevis is attached to on the clutch pedal. 

Using something to hold the clutch pedal down ALL THE WAY to keep the clutch from sticking is a good idea for those tractors that see occasional use and that should not harm anything.

The other possibility is that there might be some oil on the clutch that's causing some slip on engagemet. Get under the tractor and look for a small hole at the bottom of the bell housing with a cotter pin hanging down from it. It's possible a mud dauber or some bug has blocked this hole and it's not allowing any seal leakage to drain out the bottom. Clear that hole and catch any drainage so you can figure out if you have a seal leaking. If it is, it's either from the engine rear main seal or the transmission input shaft seal.


----------



## t600 (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks Jerry for the reply. I'm not positive without checking but the best I remember the clutch starts to engage about halfway up and is pulling fully about 3/4 the way up. It feels exactly the same way it did when it was smooth except the engagement is way different. It did dawn on me the other day that this winter was the first winter ever that the tractor hadn't been stored in the shed at grandpas....its been at my house completely in the weather. Is it possible to be getting water in somewhere? and where? We did have a really wet winter this year. I don't know how well the transmission is sealed but I do know the tractor clutch worked perfect before I parked it for the winter. I will check the small hole under the tractor like you suggested when it dries up a bit to see what I find and will post it. I work on computers for a living so figuring out stuff like this can be confusing, lol. Thanks again for the help!


----------



## t600 (Jan 31, 2011)

Ok, I have an update. I will first mention that I am loosing engine oil somewhere towards the back of the oil pan. When I picked up the tractor to bring it home I checked the oil before I started it(after sitting for a year) and it was about 1/4 above the full mark...after running it a few hours and parking it for the winter I checked it again yesterday and its about halfway in the "ok" range on the dipstick. I knew that the bottom of the oil pan has been wet with oil for a good while now so this isn't a new problem I don't think. I also checked the hole at the bottom of the bell housing like Jerry said but the hole wasn't blocked and it looked to be dry when I moved the cotter pin around. I also checked the transmission fluid at the back of the tractor and it looks to be clear as a bell. I figured if oil had gotten in then it would've darkened the fluid since oil from a diesel is so black...but I could be way off on that. I forgot to mention also that the tractor has a #2 on the side of the hood so i'm guessing it's a second series of the tractor. The tractor is still lurching like it has been and doesn't seem to be getting much better although I still don't have an hour on the tractor since the clutch started acting goofy. I'm still confused as to whether or not I should be driving it or not, I don't know enough to know if running it is helping or hurting. If anybody has any ideas I'm open to hear them. The clutch isn't hydraulic as far as I know so if anyone with a regular clutched tractor has ran into something like this and fixed it please let me know. I'm thinking of working grandpa's old garden with the tractor but don't want to if I could be hurting it. Thanks!


----------



## jgosbee (Jun 25, 2015)

I have a 5610 ford tractor, with a sliding back window in the cab. I went to open the window and the sliding section fell out. It fell out easy, but it dosn't want to go back in easy. I tried to fit the top in in the track first, then lift the whole window and slide it into the bottom track, but it seems to be to long.

Does anyone know how to get the window back in.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

jgosbee said:


> I tried to fit the top in in the track first, then lift the whole window and slide it into the bottom track, but it seems to be to long.
> 
> Does anyone know how to get the window back in.


As far as I know, what you are doing is the correct approach. Maybe you have to remove part of the window frame to get it back in place.


----------

